
Listen to the Man Who Invented 'Control-Alt-Delete' Explain Its Origin - kylelibra
http://gizmodo.com/#!5780279/listen-to-the-man-who-invented-control+alt+delete-explain-its-origin-and-insult-bill-gates-in-the-process
======
eggbrain
I am just glad that there is no mention of Tim Buckley anywhere in there.

------
rome
The look on Bill Gates face. Priceless.

